# (r)emerge openoffice-bin-de klappt nicht

## toaster666

Hallo Leute,

Nach einem 

```
revdep-rebuild -v
```

 soll mein openoffice-bin-de-1.1.3 neu installiert werden. Das schlägt jedoch fehl:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ...
> 
>  * Korrigiere Berechtigungen ...
> ...

 

Hat jemand eine Idee, was da schief läuft?

Gruß

>tilo

----------

## Earthwings

Hast du mal Version 1.1.4 ausprobiert? Oder USE=-gnome

----------

## toaster666

Ich wollte eigentlich vermeiden ebuilds 'per Hand' dazutun zu müssen.

'USE=-gnome' hat nicht geholfen.

Mit USE=gnome wurde das ja initial auch korrekt installiert.

Ich probier's jetzt nochmal mit FEATURES="-sandbox".

----------

## pawlak

 *toaster666 wrote:*   

> Ich probier's jetzt nochmal mit FEATURES="-sandbox".

 

AUTSCH!

----------

## toaster666

Ich mag das eigentlich auch nicht, aber ich kann und will den ebuild nicht reparieren.

Offensichtlich versucht der oo-Installer ja im $HOME/.gconfd des installierenden Nutzers seinen Status zu hinterlegen (oder was auch immer  :Wink: ). Ohne sandbox lief es jedenfalls. Bleibt die Frage warum es bei der ersten Installation auch mit ging...

----------

